

New firearm component detection algorithm prevents 3D gun printing - DanielBMarkham
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2013/06/27/new-firearm-component-detection-algorithm-prevents-3d-gun-printing/?intcmp=obnetwork

======
mindcrime
I don't see how this adds any value at all, considering that anybody can build
their own 3D printer and/or rebuild the software for controlling the printer,
and get rid of any such feature.

